# Chinese Crested Dogs needing homes



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Updated 12/05/2014
Lots of Chinese Crested Dogs needing homes
Plus we have more in Under assessment not on the website yet

http://www.thechinesecrestedclubofgb.co.uk/view available dogs.htm

Thanks for looking

V


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

some stunning dogs, can i ask what you define as young children?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> some stunning dogs, can i ask what you define as young children?


I have asked rescue co ordinator for definition of it and will get back to you tomorrow. :smile:
Thank you for looking

Most of the time it will say that when we are aware that the dog has come from a home with no children so we have no assessment of their character living with children. Occaisonally it will be because dog has known fear of children.

There is very family friendly dogs that come in as well though.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> some stunning dogs, can i ask what you define as young children?


Young children we define as under 8 usually although there can be exceptions

Please have a look at the site, more dogs available and unfortunately Sasha's forever home has fallen through so she is available again

Chinese Cresteds Make Wonderful pets


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*OMG i'm in love...shasha is adorable.:001_wub:*


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh I love them all. I would love a powderpuff but there's something about Troy too!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What is the main reason they come into rescue?

Is it coat care?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *OMG i'm in love...shasha is adorable.:001_wub:*


She is gorgeous little girlie 



LouiseH said:


> Oh I love them all. I would love a powderpuff but there's something about Troy too!


Troy is a bad bad boy  That's prob what you can see in him



rona said:


> What is the main reason they come into rescue?
> 
> Is it coat care?


I don't think there is a main reason, definitely not coat care, behavioural problems due to insufficient socialisation I would say was much more of a problem.
Elderly owners being ill or dying is another one. 
At the moment we have quite a few puppies in that haven't been sold.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

All beautiful love powder puffs : )


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Troy is a bad bad boy  That's prob what you can see in him


Troy reminds me of Bruno....the way he's sitting and looking over his shoulder. Looks so sweet and innocent...... Bruno is a bad boy too!!!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Young children we define as under 8 usually although there can be exceptions
> 
> Please have a look at the site, more dogs available and unfortunately Sasha's forever home has fallen through so she is available again
> 
> Chinese Cresteds Make Wonderful pets


thats brilliant the youngest in this household is 13, there are some beautiful dogs on the website.

I have heard that they are brilliant pets and they are in are considered breeds, thank you for getting back to me


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Im tempted always loved Cresteds, where are they located?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Im tempted always loved Cresteds, where are they located?


All over the country, through the network of volunteers they can be transported whereever


----------



## Karen666 (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful dogs  I've always wanted a Chinese Crested but have a cat. Do you ever have cat friendly dogs for adoption?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Karen666 said:


> Beautiful dogs  I've always wanted a Chinese Crested but have a cat. Do you ever have cat friendly dogs for adoption?


Yes definitely
They would not be listed as cat friendly usually as more often than not they are cat friendly


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

So nice to see the CCs in rescue being brought to the publics attention, well done V - Keep it up. 

Hope you and the crew are well xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bumping 

 We have new dogs coming in all the time
Including a tricolour powderpuff called Willow new in


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sasha is still available plus many more dogs looking for homes 



V


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Please see the new dogs available for rehoming 
available dogs

Thanks

V


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Why are these dogs mainly in rescue? Are they ex breeding dogs?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

rose said:


> Why are these dogs mainly in rescue? Are they ex breeding dogs?


Most are young adult, not ex breeding dogs - they come in because folk dont research them before going out to buy one. Then can cope with their little 'ways' and stubborn'ness!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Most are young adult, not ex breeding dogs - they come in because folk dont research them before going out to buy one. Then can cope with their little 'ways' and stubborn'ness!


I have had cavaliers all my life (have 3 at present) but have decided to change breeds when I eventually have none left as cannot face any more MVD.
Chinese crested were on my maybe list as they are a very old robust breed. What little ways do they have to end up in rescue?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

rose said:


> I have had cavaliers all my life (have 3 at present) but have decided to change breeds when I eventually have none left as cannot face any more MVD.
> Chinese crested were on my maybe list as they are a very old robust breed. What little ways do they have to end up in rescue?


They can be very stubborn, including with regards to house training, even more so with bad weather.
although they can be stubborn, they are very clever, eager to please dogs.
There grooming needs also 'force' people give up on them.
They can be quite nervous with strangers, even more so the hairless and can act stand offish in certain situation, although they are a robust breed physically, mentally they can be very sensitive.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

You can always come and meet the breed in person, I see you are not far from me if you are still in oxford


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I've always adored Babycham's Perce and that is what has led me to a real love for this breed and after being at the great north dog walk today and meeting a couple they really are as gorgeous as they look and so placid and laid back. I know that wasn't in response to the original question but hoping to answer other posts 

ETA Devildogz will know better than me so listen to her every time :lol: x


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> You can always come and meet the breed in person, I see you are not far from me if you are still in oxford


Hi
Yes I am in oxford. I am not looking at the moment, hopefully I will have the cavaliers for a few years yet! I will certainly take you up on your offer if we are both still on here when I am looking, thanks


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love them all ...ever since i worked with show papillions , i love horses and they remind me of ponies esp troy, i have bookmarked for future ref. i do own a cat , and an elderly big dog staying with me at the moment.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovely little dogs hope they find their forever homes soon. Im surprised there are so many with new ones coming in all the time, seeing as how its a breed you dont see that often. I can only think of two Ive seen in the last few years round and about here and they belonged to the same lady a powder puff and a hairless.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> i love them all ...ever since i worked with show papillions , i love horses and they remind me of ponies esp troy, i have bookmarked for future ref. i do own a cat , and an elderly big dog staying with me at the moment.


They are a fantastic breed, they do have their little ways of course but they are fabtastically versatile also.
Most chinese cresteds are cat friendly and many of the foster homes have resident big dogs too inckuding golden retriever, collies, salukis and Dalmatians. 
We work our very hardest to match the right dog to people :001_smile:



Sled dog hotel said:


> Lovely little dogs hope they find their forever homes soon. Im surprised there are so many with new ones coming in all the time, seeing as how its a breed you dont see that often. I can only think of two Ive seen in the last few years round and about here and they belonged to the same lady a powder puff and a hairless.


We have 26 in at the moment, in the first 6 months of this year we are already well over the amount that we had in the whole of 2012. 
14 of them will be featured in next months dogs today which is quite exciting.
Especially for the sticky dogs like tufty troy and sasha who hve been in for about 7 months each now. 
:001_smile:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> They are a fantastic breed, they do have their little ways of course but they are fabtastically versatile also.
> Most chinese cresteds are cat friendly and many of the foster homes have resident big dogs too inckuding golden retriever, collies, salukis and Dalmatians.
> We work our very hardest to match the right dog to people :001_smile:
> 
> ...


Very sad, good dogs today is featuring ones needing homes though, as its quite possible people are not even aware that rescue ones may be available, some are so young too, so hears hoping that it will help to find them lovely homes.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I can honestly say that I have _never_ met a Crested 

I'm trying to learn more about them - and delighted that some of them are cat friendly!

I'm totally in love with Sasha - she looks like a little old lady all dressed up in her finery ready to hit the town!

Just wondering how much exercise they need / like?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Updated

available dogs


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

POPPY
Powder Puff bitch
Poppy has been diagnosed with Addisons disease. She will need medication for the rest of her life. We will be looking for a permanent foster home for Poppy in the New Year. She needs a knowledgeable home, somewhere quiet and stress free where she can enjoy her life. She will need monitoring and blood tests every 3-6 months to ensure her addisons is stable. Poppy also suffers with arthritis in her back legs so doesn't do long walks. She is 7 1/2 years old and hasn't had the best life so far. She now needs a permanent foster home to provide the love and care she needs and deserves.

Please see website for dogs including Poppy who are looking for their forever homes

available dogs


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> I can honestly say that I have _never_ met a Crested
> 
> I'm trying to learn more about them - and delighted that some of them are cat friendly!
> 
> ...


Sorry only just seen this 
 They are a lovely breed, wonderful characters. Bright and loving. Some can be on the shy side but generally just lovely.

They do tend to be cat friendly, it's more unusual if they arent 

They will take as much exercise as you will give them, but will be happy with 1/2 hour a day  and if it's pouring hard with rain most will forgive you if you just leave them on the settee.


----------

